# Evil Carnival Music where to find/download??



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

I am looking for:

Carnival of Lost Souls
by Nox Arcana

The local music stores do not carry it and if I order it I won't recieve it in time. Where can I download it from if it is possible. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Check with a local Spirit super store, they have carried it. 2 near me had Nox Arcana (Carnival of lost souls) & Midnight Synd cd's < don't know of any on line vendors with download avaliable.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Gotcha covered, CD-baby now has MP3 download service, same price as the cd's though..

http://cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana5


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Rich B,
Thanks for the info about CD Baby - I have bought CDs from them before but didn't know they offered mp3 downloads. You saved the day! I was able to find just what I needed, Thanks!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad to help, I just noticed the download option about a month ago..... wish they would drop prices on the download though.....


----------

